# Fibromyalgia symptoms or not?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

*Fibromyalgia symptoms or not? *_Understand the fibromyalgia diagnosis process_If you have widespread pain, you and your doctor may wonder if you're experiencing fibromyalgia symptoms. But determining whether you do indeed have fibromyalgia symptoms isn't an easy process. It's not uncommon to spend years going from doctor to doctor and undergoing tests for conditions as varied as arthritis, depression and multiple sclerosis before reaching a fibromyalgia diagnosis.The fibromyalgia diagnosis process can be frustrating. Here's a look at why it may take so long to go from fibromyalgia symptoms to fibromyalgia diagnosis and what you can do to make the process more efficient for you and your doctors. Check out this article from the Mayo Clinic for more information:http://www.mayoclinic.com/print/fibromyalg...54/METHOD=print


----------

